# Upgrading a Miles EV ZX40s



## dmw183 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello all,

I recently came across a classified ad for a Miles ZX40s. The guy only wants $250 and it's not running but he claims the batteries do charge. I was thinking of purchasing this vehicle, upgrading the batteries, and switch out the motor to make it go faster than the 25mph it is set to now. Has anyone out there worked on these vehicles? And if so, do you know if this is even possible?


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Hadn't heard of them before. Random video for those curious:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miles_Electric_Vehicles

The guy in the video upraded them a bunch, claims they can go faster.

Not sure if he's saying he swapped out the DC motor for AC and all that kind of stuff. 2008 models are AC, wiki says.

As to what you "can" do, I can't see why you couldn't just put more powerful battery/controller/motor in it if you have to, except if it's cut any corners regulation-wise to only comply with neighborhood-electric-vehicle regs.

"All Miles Electric Vehicles were DOT/NHTSA Federal Standard 500 compliant, offering steel chassis, steel impact-resistant frame, steel doors and DOT-approved glass throughout.

NHTSA/FMVSS Standard 500 law requires all low-speed vehicles (LSV) be electronically limited to 25 mph (40 km/h), and are street legal for use on roads with posted speed limits up to 35 mph (56 km/h)."

"The ZX40S is designed to accelerate faster than the ZX40. It is powered by a 72-volt system instead of a 48-volt system, which extends its range to 50–60 miles (80–96 km). To comply with federal law, the ZX40S is also electronically speed-limited to 25 mph (40 km/h) like the ZX40 (except in certain states where electric vehicles which meet federal safety standards are allowed to operate up to 35 mph (56 km/h) as Medium Speed Electric Vehicles).[5]

The ZX40 and ZX40S are classified as "low-speed vehicles", *meaning they have fewer regulations to comply with. Such vehicles must include standard lighting and seatbelts, but do not require passive restraints, typically airbags in higher-speed vehicles.* The vehicles should not exceed 25 mph (40 km/h) on streets with posted speed limits of 35 mph (56 km/h) or less."

...

Were you hoping to be highway speed or just faster than 25?


----------



## dmw183 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey MattsAwesomeStuff,

thanks for your response. I'm not so much looking to go on the highway with it but I would like something that goes faster than 25 though.



MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> Hadn't heard of them before. Random video for those curious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rbzig (Oct 15, 2015)

I have one. A very expensive learning curve. I bought and installed a geo metro transmission and a 7" Panasonic dc motor upped the voltage to 144.
I got about 300 miles out of it and then the logistic motor controller cot fire. No real damage but I lost interest in the dc system. So I sold the lithium pack and parked the car.
To answer your question: you will have to find someone to reprogram the motor controller to go a little faster. But you will need to replace the transmission if you want any reel speed. I got mine up to 70 mph but after that my son would not ride with me anymore. In reality, I usually only drove 45 or less. Have fun


----------



## Hondo8 (Jan 5, 2020)

dmw183 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently came across a classified ad for a Miles ZX40s. The guy only wants $250 and it's not running but he claims the batteries do charge. I was thinking of purchasing this vehicle, upgrading the batteries, and switch out the motor to make it go faster than the 25mph it is set to now. Has anyone out there worked on these vehicles? And if so, do you know if this is even possible?


Good to hear I am in good company, as I am not afraid of the quest, but do have a budget as well. I have a Miles ZX40
I can forward you a copy of the trouble shooting guide for the electronics, however no Curtis 1313 programmer. Did you buy the truck in 2018?
(Signed in need of a controller)


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

He was looking at a van


----------



## Zx40 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hondo8 said:


> Good to hear I am in good company, as I am not afraid of the quest, but do have a budget as well. I have a Miles ZX40
> I can forward you a copy of the trouble shooting guide for the electronics, however no Curtis 1313 programmer. Did you buy the truck in 2018?
> (Signed in need of a controller)


just ran across your post in doing research for one of these zx40s that I just purchased. Any chance I could get a copy of that troubleshooting manual you spoke of


----------

